# Firestone (by Colson)?



## wspeid (Sep 13, 2015)

A friend picked this up at Brimfield this weekend and was wondering about the age; was told it was Colson built but there's obviously some things cobbled on.  Anyone have an opinion on what this is?










I've asked him to check for a serial #.

Thanks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 13, 2015)

Ayuh.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 13, 2015)

I hope he did not pay anything close to the asking price on that thing. It was there Tuesday morning and still there at the same price yesterday afternoon when I left.


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Was that the only bike found at Brimfield?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like a Colson built bicycle. But nice bike!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks to be about a '38 Colson. Love that seat


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Was that the only bike found at Brimfield?




Since you asked- I left Brimfield at 10:30 on Tuesday just before the Dealers Choice field opened at 11am. This Huffman was bought there at 11:30 for $125 and resold at another field at 1:00 to a buddy of mine for $300. Needless to say Im kicking myself for not staying a bit longer on Tuesday but it does keep me motivated to continue going to Brimfield. You just never know....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry to hijack your post wspeid. My emotions of missing out on a few bikes at Brimfield got the best of me


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 13, 2015)

$125!?!? I would have thought there would be no bargains to be found at an antique show. Even $300 it is still less than half price!


----------



## Janssens (Sep 13, 2015)

I  bought the bike and didn't end up paying anything near the asking price. The serial number says 6807 FS with what looks to be an 8 under the 6.


----------



## wspeid (Sep 13, 2015)

Kyle, welcome to The CABE!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 14, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> $125!?!? I would have thought there would be no bargains to be found at an antique show. Even $300 it is still less than half price!




Seriously man I would have paid $300 for that all day!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's my girl's Firestone badged Colson...1938 or 1939 as far as I can tell.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Here's my girl's Firestone badged Colson...1938 or 1939 as far as I can tell.




Love that girl! Thinking it's a '39. '38 would have flat fender braces.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Love that girl! Thinking it's a '39. '38 would have flat fender braces.




Thanks, Mike.
You're right about the flat fender braces. I forgot about that being the general rule. 

fred


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> You're right about the flat fender braces. I forgot about that being the general rule.
> 
> fred




No problem. Don't forget, if you even get tired of her.....:o


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> No problem. Don't forget, if you even get tired of her.....:o




I'm still in the very early "Honeymoon" stages with her, lol. These were some of the pics I took at my house when I got her home. I'm slowly doing a detailing as time permits. 
Still, I'll keep you in mind if a "Divorce" is in the cards at some point...

fred


----------



## Janssens (Sep 14, 2015)

wspeid said:


> Kyle, welcome to The CABE!




Thanks for the invite Bill, this place is great.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 15, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> $125!?!? I would have thought there would be no bargains to be found at an antique show. Even $300 it is still less than half price!




some of the best bikes to come to market in the last 20 years came out of Brimfield  at resale prices


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2016)

BTW...this might be for Sale, (my girls black 1939 Firestone Colson) along with a bunch of other bikes. I'm looking to seriously downsize all of my bikes. Time to move them along as I might be moving. My kids have their own houses, so my wife and I will be looking for something smaller.
*BUT...anything I'd sell would need to be picked up here on Long Island in Nassau County. NO SHIPPING...*sorry!

fred


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2016)

HARPO said:


> BTW...this might be for Sale, (my girls black 1939 Firestone Colson) along with a bunch of other bikes. I'm looking to seriously downsize all of my bikes. Time to move them along as I might be moving. My kids have their own houses, so my wife and I will be looking for something smaller.
> *BUT...anything I'd sell would need to be picked up here on Long Island in Nassau County. NO SHIPPING...*sorry!
> 
> fred




PM(Convo?) started.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are a few I'm not sure what I'm doing with yet concerning pricing or selling...


----------

